# Been growing for several months



## lightfrogman (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok I know this sounds crazy but I have been growing these bugs for several months...

My mom got some frogs and bugs from a meet. I had to sit her frogs until she got home when I could ship them to her. During this time I put her frogs in larger containers there where a few isopods in with the container which I stole....and apprently I stole some other bugs maybe booklice.

She is visiting me and has a nice camera so it has enabled me to see them close up and much larger..they move pretty fast and I have learned they are even kind of hairy.

I have been feeding them fish food and yeast and they seem to be pretty happy and I feel like I could feed them to my frogs but honestly not knowing what they are is a concern for me.

Can someone confirm the idenity of these, educate me about them, and let me know if they may start eating my house if they get out...


----------



## Neodoxa (Oct 12, 2006)

They look like springtails.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/38143-tropical-temperate.html
http://myrmecos.net/insects/Entb1.JPG


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea, those are springtails. I think you have the tropical white variety. Congrats on keeping them alive. 
You should dump tons of these into the soil for the frogs. They also help break down mold and other fungi that grows in the tank.


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like springtails. Good vivid cleaners and snack food for frogs.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how did you know to feed them fish food and yeast (2 of the best choices to feed springtails)?


----------

